

Deis open source PaaS now ready for dev, test apps - gabrtv
http://deis.io/deis-0-1-0-ready-for-devtest/#

======
ericingram
I checked this out a while ago but found it only works (out of the box) on
EC2. Eagerly awaiting support for other environments.

~~~
druiid
Indeed. If they can add Openstack support I'd personally be more interested in
it than Flynn, as Opdemand actually has a history...

~~~
gabrtv
To be clear you can use Openstack today, you just can't automatically
provision Openstack instances. You have to construct your formation manually.
However, you still get most of the platform benefits. :)

